# Flying with My Hav



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I am new to the group and new to the Havanese owner world. I love my Harvey! In two weeks, we are flying from Montana to California (he will go as my carry on) but I am concerned about his poor ears popping. Does anyone have any advice on how to keep them comfortable or chew things that will help keep his ears open?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome Renae - what a great name for your light/white/cream Havanese - just like Harvey the rabbit. I don't recall needing to worry about their ears on a flight - mine traveled just fine in the cabin with me.


----------



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks! I have been worried about him. He was flown to me when he was about 10 weeks old, but hasn't flown since. Harvey's registered name is Happy Harvey because he just doesn't have a bad day - and because of that, he makes me happy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Renae, :welcome: to the forum! You don't need to worry about your dog's ears popping. Dogs will naturally pant and that keeps their ears from building up pressure like ours does - you know how chewing gum helps your ears from hurting? Panting does the same things to dogs! I've flown 3 times with Kubrick and never a peep out of him. He just slept the whole time. Harvey will be just fine.


----------



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW! I did not know that! Thanks so much! I feel much better! I am going back for a family reunion and it just doesn't seem fair to not let them meet the rest of the "family" and so Harvey had to go too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Renae and Harvey!! Good luck on your trip. Should be fun. Sounds like Harvey is such a great boy. Would love to see more pics if you've got 'em.  How old is he?


----------



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

Harvey was born June 6, 2007 - so he almost a whole year! I got him from Arkansas and he made the flight all the way to Spokane, WA and then we traveled home to Bozeman, MT. He is wonderful! He is fairly well behaved, but gets into a few things. I am amazed at how smart he is and how much stuff he figures out. Everything I read about the Havanese breed is Harvey. I have attached their Christmas photo. The blue English Setter is Harvey's big brother Blue Hue and the orange English Setter is Harvey's big sister Shotgun Citori. I told my boyfriend that if he was going to keep taking my dogs hunting, I needed one to stay home with me. So I got Harvey!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Renea.

Harvey is a cutie and your English Setters are gorgeous. I used to have an Orange Belton English setter named Henry, so have a secial spot for them in my heart.
Henry actually looked a bit similar to your female. Here's his pic.


----------



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW! Henry looked a lot like Citori! Too bad he is gone, we are looking for a mate for her! I would rather find a female for Hue, because I have such a hard time when the puppies leave, but Henry is gorgeous! I love your Hav, too! What a beautiful coat! What a lot of work! Harvey had to get a puppy cut or we were going to have meltdown. He doesn't like to be brushed as much as I like to brush!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what an adorable looking bunch!!! Makes me want to be on your Christmas list next yr, just to see what you come up with :biggrin1:
What part of Arkansas did you get Harvey from?


----------



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't remember which part. He was from a lady named Melissa Barnes and her website is havanasilks.com. He was just so adorable, I couldn't pass. I called her a bunch and finally managed to get him to me. There aren't very many Havs in Montana! My boyfriend gets mad when I dress up "his" hunting dogs, but they actually all sort of enjoy it! What adorable Havs yours are! I couldn't decide on a color and Harvey was actually darker as a puppy - but I just love him. He keeps changing, so I find that fun.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Renae! Welcome to the forum  Harvey is adorable!
Stella flew to Boston with me at Christmas time and she was 7 months old at the time. She did perfectly on the plane. I'm sure Harvey will be just fine. 
I knw what you mean about there not being many Havanese in Montana. I'm in North Dakota and most people look at me strange when I tell them her breed. Or else they ask if she's half Pekinese. 
You're in Bozeman? I'm going to be there for a wedding next month


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Harvey's Mom said:


> I don't remember which part. He was from a lady named Melissa Barnes and her website is havanasilks.com. He was just so adorable, I couldn't pass. I called her a bunch and finally managed to get him to me. There aren't very many Havs in Montana! My boyfriend gets mad when I dress up "his" hunting dogs, but they actually all sort of enjoy it! What adorable Havs yours are! I couldn't decide on a color and Harvey was actually darker as a puppy - but I just love him. He keeps changing, so I find that fun.


I thought that named was familiar, and that's because a friend of mine JUST emailed me this today. Sooooooo cute!!!!

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_photo...y=&back=&sid=33fa838e2d870e84434dd116167d6f85


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Was he ever scared of the big dogs?*

my havs are a little scared of big dogs...but once they know them they are fine. I wonder if they are raised with big dogs if they are scared of other big dogs?
Linda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ranae - thanks for the compliment, Henry was truly gorgeous (picture doesn't do him justice), but most importantly he was super smart and very human. We miss him all the time. 

Linda - my Bugsy came into a home with two large standards (Romeo is 25 1/2" tall, 65 lbs) at the age of 12 weeks and never missed a beat. He is truly one of the guys and is convinced that he is also a standard.  I think having a small dog grow up with big ones is great for everyone. Bugsy is not afraid of big dogs and my big guys learned to really love the little ones,where before they were indifferent.

Tritia - that little Hav from puppy find is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

Linda - Harvey has never been afraid of anything - from the time I brought him home to two big English Setters! He barks and plays "big dog" all the time. I thought my male Setter was hurting him, until I figured out that Harvey was the one who starts it and they are actually playing! I work during the day and Harvey goes to daycare and the daycare uses Harvey to put with the "crabby" dogs because he gets along with everyone.

Tritia - I highly recommend Melissa. When you call her, you can hear all the puppies right next to the phone! They are part of her household and they are preloved! I had trouble with the airlines with Harvey and her and her husband were wonderful and solved all the problems! And that Hav puppy in the picture is adorable.

Kathy - I always get "what breed is that mixed with" I have to tell then they are in the same family as a Maltese and then they usually get it. Harvey is always being mistaken for a Llapso or a Poodle. I love both of those breeds, but I just tell them that Harvey is one of a kind! Are you bringing Stella with you to Bozeman? 

Julia - I got Harvey after my beloved Golden Retriever passed away in June. He was my protector, humorist, and best friend. Sammy left a gap that is hard to fill, but Harvey does a pretty good job! I attached a picture of Sam.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome:Renae & Harvey,

What a great dog family you have! Can't wait to hear stories and see lots more pictures.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Renea,

Sam was just beautiful!!!


----------



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Julia! We have them in our lives for such a short time, but they mean so much! I had a wonderful poodle when I was growing up - so I love it that you a Hav and Poodles! What a wonderful combination! I would be worried what they would teach each other!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Harvey's Mom said:


> I love it that you a Hav and Poodles! What a wonderful combination! I would be worried what they would teach each other!


They really are a wonderful combination.  When we decided we wanted a small dog, we looked at a few different breeds. Among them were toy and mini poodles, but to me they just couldn't compare to the standard. I looked at Maltese, but was scared that it would be too fragile with my big guys. When I saw a Hav, it was love at first sight and I knew I found my small breed. :biggrin1: As far as teaching eachother, they are just like kids, pick up on all the bad habits.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

No, Renae, Stella isn't coming along this trip. Too many things to go to for the wedding and I don't know anyone there to leave her with. She'll stay with my daughter and her family. She loves staying with them so it's all good


----------

